# Electronic Cigarettes



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Just recently I've started to see many E cig shops opening on the CDS as well as seeing these items appearing for sale on many counter tops in a number of other shops

What's with this sudden boom? 

A change of law?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

It's happening in the UK as well, shops are springing up everywhere, but with cigarettes costing circa £8.00 a pack it's not surprising. Spanish cigarette prices have increased two and a half fold in the last 15 years, but are still half the price of those in the UK.

What's the odds on both countries putting a special tax on electronic cigarettes?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No change in the law - just taking advantage of a marketing opportunity I guess. They can be used in bars and public places where tobacco-based products are banned.

The lifeguard at our local swimming pool wears one on a strap round her neck. She also wears her emergency whistle on a strap round her neck. I've been waiting all summer for her to mix them up and blow instead of suck.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish they'd spring a few shops up around here instead of having to deal with dodgy online stores.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> No change in the law - just taking advantage of a marketing opportunity I guess. They can be used in bars and public places where tobacco-based products are banned.
> 
> The lifeguard at our local swimming pool wears one on a strap round her neck. She also wears her emergency whistle on a strap round her neck. I've been waiting all summer for her to mix them up and blow instead of suck.


Where did you get the idea that they can be used in bars and public places where tobacco based products are banned? Which piece of legislature states this? I think this is bar room talk!
When a sign says No Smoking it means just that-No Smoking -of any kind!Where have you seen signs saying No Smoking of tobacco based products? -Nowhere!
Apparently some E cigs DO have nicotine in them. Because there is no way of finding out what different ones contain, the rule is N0 Smoking of ANY kind.
I thought the whole purpose of E cigs is to wean people off smoking-not encourage them!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

But it's not smoking as nothing is burning. It really, really is not the same thing and yes they can be used in public bars and indoors although some places and public areas are now starting to ban the use of them, which they are within their right to do so even if they are not fully informed.

It's just water vapour and is not even close to a tobacco product.

Ecigarette mist harmless, inhaled or exhaled

Although I'm of the opinion that you should treat them like you would a regular cigarette for the most part.
Not around children mainly, not in a cinema or at your friends house who is a non smoker type of thing.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I still think they are not allowed-people don't want water vapour puffed in their faces either. As I said there are a variety of substances in E cigs and as the owners don't know what's in them they don't want to risk a fine.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I still think they are not allowed-people don't want water vapour puffed in their faces either. As I said there are a variety of substances in E cigs and as the owners don't know what's in them they don't want to risk a fine.


the vapour e-cigs ARE allowed in bars - & I do agree that the vapour puffed in your face is just as nasty - but cigarette smoke is harmful to others whereas the vapour apparently isn't


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Where did you get the idea that they can be used in bars and public places where tobacco based products are banned? Which piece of legislature states this? I think this is bar room talk!


They are not covered by the anti-smoking law passed in Spain a few years ago.



> Los cigarrillos electrónicos evaden la nueva Ley Antitabaco
> Los productos que carecen de nicotina permiten reproducir el acto de fumar en los establecimientos donde la normativa lo prohíbe


Los cigarrillos electrónicos evaden la nueva Ley Antitabaco | EROSKI CONSUMER


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

extranjero said:


> I still think they are not allowed-


But for the most part that is not true, they are allowed aside from a few individual places setting their own rules. There is certainly no legislation as they can't figure out how to legislate against it yet.



extranjero said:


> people don't want water vapour puffed in their faces either.


True, but then by those standards people should stop breathing altogether as that is mainly water vapour too and contains more dangerous substances ie; CO2. 
In fact that's a good point, I would be offended if someone was breathing in my face too. There is not a lot of difference.
As a side the vapour from an ecig doesn't linger in the room either and disipates in about 9 seconds leaving no trace or smell.



extranjero said:


> As I said there are a variety of substances in E cigs and as the owners don't know what's in them they don't want to risk a fine.


Not really, there are generally just 3 or 4 substances in them.
There is the base liquid which is either propylene glycol or vegetable glycerin, both are extremely safe for human consumption.
Nicotine, if you choose to use one with nicotine. Nicotine whilst being addictive is not dangerous in itself.
Water.
And a flavour of some description, again if you choose.

That's it.

It's all well documented, most vapers know exactly what it is they are using unlike most smokers and are well informed about it. There is nothing of any harm in them which is why they can't legislate against it and there are no fines to be risked.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

In the UK an electric cigarette user cannot be charged with smoking in a public place, however bar/cafe owners/managers can ban anyone that they wish from using them on their premises.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> But for the most part that is not true, they are allowed aside from a few individual places setting their own rules. There is certainly no legislation as they can't figure out how to legislate against it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One drop of pure nicotine is enough to kill a man! It is dangerous!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pure caffeine will kill you too. 

Truth be told there are many, many things in our food and water supply they are in essence a lethal toxin which have all been deemed fit for human consumption.
Not only that there are far more deadly poisons in the products under our sinks, at the hardware store or in our gardens that are again deemed fit for human contact.

When it comes to poisons it's all in the dose, at the right dose nicotine has been showed to have positive effects Alzheimers, Parkinsons and forms of Epilepsy amongst a number of other things. It's common in many medical products as well.
It's also found naturally occurring in things like Potato's.

List Of Foods That Contain Nicotine | LIVESTRONG.COM

Getting run over by a bus will kill you too.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you Pazcat well aware of all you say, however I was responding to your statement " Nicotine whilst being addictive is not dangerous in itself"!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I probably could of worded it better I agree. 
"Nicotine whilst being addictive is not dangerous in itself when used at everyday safe levels".
Don't go drinking bottles of pure nicotine or chomping through a couple of packets of cigarettes though, you're right.


----------

